# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Time to Quarantine New Dart Frogs? Acclimation Period once introduced to new tank?

## megsfrogs

Once I get my new dart frogs how long should I quarantine them for? Also what is the best size quarantine container? I have one that is a 12 by 6, is this two small for a pair of frogs. I plan on using sphagnum moss as the substrate with a few live plants. Is this ok? Also once I know my frogs are healthy and the quarantine period is over how long is acclimations period? I know all darts are different but I have heard that darts can take a long time to acclimate and can hide for many months before becoming bolder and more comfortable. Do males and females acclimate at the same rate?

----------


## Frogger00

I don't know too much about dart frogs, but quarantine new frogs for at least 1-2 months, more if they are showing any signs of illness. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

> Once I get my new dart frogs how long should I quarantine them for? Also what is the best size quarantine container? I have one that is a 12 by 6, is this two small for a pair of frogs. I plan on using sphagnum moss as the substrate with a few live plants. Is this ok? Also once I know my frogs are healthy and the quarantine period is over how long is acclimations period? I know all darts are different but I have heard that darts can take a long time to acclimate and can hide for many months before becoming bolder and more comfortable. Do males and females acclimate at the same rate?


Species???? 

If this is your very 1st dart frog... I would suggest NOT purchasing a frog under 3 months old.

I will answer generically since I don't what species you are getting.
I'll assume you are getting PDF since you have posted here.
Be sure !!!! to have a viable/ producing/ springtail culture on had !!!! ... as well as having had practice and success making fruit fly cultures.

Please read this :  http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=22240
There are some suggestions that pertain to different situations,  as well........... in the above link. 
For example if you purchase different clutch mates or from different breeders.

Species should be separated -- permanently
The 12x6 will be ok for thumbnail species  /a sprig of plant / a little leaf litter/ and paper towel bottom ( wet with distilled  or RO water for PDF  ) 
The paper bottom always helps you to observe if they are eating and catching their flies ok . Keep it really flat.  
Add springtails for food as well as fruit flies. I'm not a fan of sphag moss for QT.

If you purchase from 2 different breeders--- separate the frogs.  

Find out how  they were being kept!! If they were eating fruit flies? 

If you are purchasing pumilio --- do not use a paper towel set-up ----- use a mini build w/ leaf litter.
Be sure the soil is pressed down tightly.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

> Once I get my new dart frogs how long should I quarantine them for? Also what is the best size quarantine container? I have one that is a 12 by 6, is this two small for a pair of frogs. I plan on using sphagnum moss as the substrate with a few live plants. Is this ok? Also once I know my frogs are healthy and the quarantine period is over how long is acclimations period? I know all darts are different but I have heard that darts can take a long time to acclimate and can hide for many months before becoming bolder and more comfortable. Do males and females acclimate at the same rate?


Species???? 

If this is your very 1st dart frog... I would suggest NOT purchasing a frog under 3 months old.

If you are purchasing a thumnail species.....they  are fast /  they climb the glass  / and hide under the rim... *carefull* !!! 

I will answer generically since I don't what species you are getting.
I'll assume you are getting PDF since you have posted here.
Be sure !!!! to have a viable/ producing/ springtail culture on hand !!!! ... as well as having had practice and success making fruit fly cultures.

Please read this :  http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=22240
There are some suggestions that pertain to different situations,  as well........... in the above link. 
For example if you purchase different clutch mates or from different breeders.

Species should be separated -- permanently
The 12x6 will be ok for thumbnail species  /a sprig of plant / a little leaf litter/ and paper towel bottom ( wet with distilled  or RO water for PDF  ) 
The paper bottom always helps you to observe if they are eating and catching their flies ok . Keep it really flat.  
Add springtails for food as well as fruit flies. I'm not a fan of sphag moss for QT.

If you purchase from 2 different breeders--- separate the frogs.  

Find out how  they were being kept!! If they were eating fruit flies? 

I would not recommend a pumilio species as a first purchase.
However... it's not rocket science. 
A first pumi purchase should be more that 6 months old. 

If you are purchasing pumilio --- do not use a paper towel set-up ----- use a mini build w/ leaf litter.
Be sure the soil is pressed down tightly. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## megsfrogs

These will be my first dart frogs. I am buying directly from a breeder. I am between dendrobates tinc 'cobalts' or 'powder blue'. My tank has been planted and seeded with sprintails about 2 1/2 weeks ago. And I have producing D. melanogaster fruit flies, bean beetles, and springtails. The frogs I am looking at are all 5 to 8 months of age. They have already been eating fruit flies, bean beetles, and springtails. I am in particular looking at a pair of 8 month old cobalts. They have already been housed together. If the 12 by 6 is to small would a 12 by 12 be okay for a quarantine tank? Also thanks for the advice about the damp paper towels rather than sphagnum moss.

----------


## Xavier

The smallest quarantine procedure should be no less than 30 days, and generally about 60 days, but you can take more days, up to 90, or 100,ect,ect,ect

----------


## Lynn

> These will be my first dart frogs. I am buying directly from a breeder. I am between dendrobates tinc 'cobalts' or 'powder blue'. My tank has been planted and seeded with sprintails about 2 1/2 weeks ago. And I have producing D. melanogaster fruit flies, bean beetles, and springtails. The frogs I am looking at are all 5 to 8 months of age. They have already been eating fruit flies, bean beetles, and springtails. I am in particular looking at a pair of 8 month old cobalts. They have already been housed together. If the 12 by 6 is to small would a 12 by 12 be okay for a quarantine tank? Also thanks for the advice about the damp paper towels rather than sphagnum moss.


 The 12x12 is fine for QT. If they have been together, I would leave them together. I would wait a *minimum* of 30 days. Give them cover ( a hut a big sprig of some plant and some leaf litter ( on the paper towel ). This is an easy way to observe them -- just to be sure all is well. There is a big difference between 5 and 8 months. 

 :Butterfly:

----------

